# CA Police Chief: Guns Are Not a Defensive Weapon



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

CA Police Chief: Guns Are Not a Defensive Weapon. Wow is a good start on what to say. His reason for cops to have guns makes them sound like thugs. We all know that is not the case.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... dqWI8HCNf8


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Not one shooting should happen from a police officer in offensive manner... each and every time a police officer discharges his/her firearm it should be done defensively with serving and protecting the public as their main objective; doing otherwise makes them a criminal protected by a badge.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Then why to cops have guns?

FYI The FBI did not have guns until they realized they needed them to defend themselves from the criminals who did...............


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

I hope this guy hasn't been allowed to breed


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

MossyMO said:


> Not one shooting should happen from a police officer in offensive manner... each and every time a police officer discharges his/her firearm it should be done defensively with serving and protecting the public as their main objective; doing otherwise makes them a criminal protected by a badge.


But in reality, police carry guns to protect themselves and not the public. Courts have ruled that the police do not have an obligation to protect us, nor do we have the right police protection.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Danimal said:


> MossyMO said:
> 
> 
> > Not one shooting should happen from a police officer in offensive manner... each and every time a police officer discharges his/her firearm it should be done defensively with serving and protecting the public as their main objective; doing otherwise makes them a criminal protected by a badge.
> ...


It is really a bit more complicated than that. The ruling stems from lawsuits initiated because police arrived too late to effectively protect after being called. If we are able to protect we still must do so or we can be charged with malfeasance.

huntin1


----------

